# FATTIE CONTEST 2018



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 3, 2018)

@handymanstan @chocdog 

 anglerman
@humdinger 

 jokensmoken


Well it’s that time of year again! The 6th annual Fowlerville Fattie Championship is next weekend! 

We are trying to tone it down a bit this year as last year it was a bit bigger than we realized it was going to be. Costs are really flying up. 

If you’ve been to it before your welcome to come by. Let me know through pm if you plan on attending, entering or if you need directions. 

If you’ve never been before and would like to enter pm me. We have limited space on the smoker and once it’s full it’s full. 

This contest was started years ago by people who met on this page. It’s grown from 4 fatties the first year to 32 last year. It’s family friendly (at least until dark) and a good time to meet fellow Michigan bbq enthusiasts. 

I’m behind on some of the planning this year but as of now I have two prime full packer briskets to smoke and I’m planning on doing 4 butts. 

If your coming and would like to cook something we have plenty of grill space. Or if you’d like to bring a side dish it’d be appreciated. Like I said this event is growing and there’s a lot of hungry people to feed. 

Hope to see y’all in a few days!

Smoker


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 3, 2018)

@robbq


----------



## oddegan (Sep 3, 2018)

I only I lived closer!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 3, 2018)

Sounds like this Wisconsinite is coming with his dad. No Fattie entry but unless plans change, I'll be there!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 3, 2018)

Oddegan this event is worth the trip.


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 4, 2018)

Last year was a great time,
Hope to see everybody again this Saturday.

Walt.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 4, 2018)

Hmmm, wonder if I can make it day trip!!!!


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 4, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> Hmmm, wonder if I can make it day trip!!!!


The contest was amazing...im.guessing there were around 100 fattys total with about 40 entries...alot of us brought two or more...
The food was amazing...salads galore, burnt ends, loads of ABTs, pulled pork, and ribs. We even had venison and elk burgers and Scott aka hillbillyrkstr (our gracious host and one of the founders of the contest) had a home brewer brew up some amaving beer using smoked hops...He also served one of the best briskets I've ever had...
Right on par with Franklin's and Lockharts.
It was all around a great time.

Walt


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 4, 2018)

jokensmoken said:


> It was all around a great time.



Rub it in Walt!  Lol.  Sounds like a lot of fun.  Enjoy!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 4, 2018)

Glad I'm getting to come from WI. And no, I am not bringing cheese curds. <I figure at some point this will be expected of me right?>

Also Scott; do you need another pork butt? I can try to get to the store and grab one before we leave since we'll try to be there before it's dark out Friday.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks Tom. I think we will have all the pork butts on before you get here but I appreciate it.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 4, 2018)

Day trip Jeff!!! I like it! Not that far of a drive!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 4, 2018)

Appreciate the compliment Walt! I have 2 prime packers thawing in the basement fledge right now! Gonna try to hit another HR with them! Figured I’d double it this year! 

You coming out Friday night again Walt?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 4, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Appreciate the compliment Walt! I have 2 prime packers thawing in the basement fledge right now! Gonna try to hit another HR with them! Figured I’d double it this year!
> 
> You coming out Friday night again Walt?


I'm hoping your brisket will make my father realize how good brisket can be...course finding good ones will still be a challenge!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 4, 2018)

Gonna try tom! I’ve smoked more than I care to count and for whatever reason last years topped them all. It just kept smoking and smoking. Wasn’t don’t until 90% of the crowd left. Probably 95%. The few who were still standing were treated to a fine piece of meat.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 5, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Gonna try tom! I’ve smoked more than I care to count and for whatever reason last years topped them all. It just kept smoking and smoking. Wasn’t don’t until 90% of the crowd left. Probably 95%. The few who were still standing were treated to a fine piece of meat.



I might try to buy a few pounds of brisket off ya then..My briskets <the whole two I've done> are nothing special. Though I'm wondering if I just can't find a good cut to begin with!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 5, 2018)

I’m gonna take an educated guess that the brisket will be all gone pretty early. But we can talk about how to get you running down the right path to smoking it at your place and getting results your happy with.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 5, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I’m gonna take an educated guess that the brisket will be all gone pretty early. But we can talk about how to get you running down the right path to smoking it at your place and getting results your happy with.


I'm hoping to learn some about that! Briskets aren't common here, so it's hard to find hands on knowledge even in resturaunts to see what the meat should look like!


----------



## anglerman (Sep 6, 2018)

Well guys.. unfortunately it sounds like I’ll be working and not able to attend. Sucks to plan on something all year and not control weather I’m working or not. With my new catering business starting up I’ve gotta tread lightly on the days I say I can’t work. I’ll know for sure tomorrow and will keep in touch with 

 hillbillyrkstr
 I’ll be needed directions if I head that way... my memory is foggy from last year.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 6, 2018)

That’s rough angler. Hopefully it works out. Gonna be a good one this year. But there’s no doubt it’ll be back again next year for the 7th time!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 6, 2018)

Though I'd shoot an update; we booked a room at the Baymont in Howell.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 6, 2018)

Good area. About 20 minutes away. Mall, gas station, beer store all right there


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 6, 2018)

I doubt I'll be spending much time in the hotel ;) What time you throw that movie on? Just wondering.


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 6, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Appreciate the compliment Walt! I have 2 prime packers thawing in the basement fledge right now! Gonna try to hit another HR with them! Figured I’d double it this year!
> 
> You coming out Friday night again Walt?


That is the plan...I'm headed to the grocery store for a couple last minute things in a bit. Then I'm going to build a couple fattys and put my side together...
I'm planning on early evening tomorrow...before dark
Walt.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 6, 2018)

Movie won’t be on until after we’re done prepping everything we have to that night. And of course we need it to be dark since we’re playing it outside


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 6, 2018)

Sounds good Walt. Stuff doesn’t really pick up Friday until after 6pm


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 6, 2018)

Choc said he’ll be over Friday evening at some point and I know dan and Robbie are coming by. Robbq is coming as well.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 6, 2018)

I have proven that sales always work on me..

https://photos.app.goo.gl/9PoTggv6Rm51QUFF6

Went to get one bag of that..got two. Because it was on sale lol.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 6, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Sounds like this Wisconsinite is coming with his dad.


Hey Tom, looking forward to meeting you. Although we could've done it months ago! I just spent most of my spring and summer staying in Appleton and working in Oshkosh (Defense). LOL I'm home now but will be going back a few times throughout the fall.
Where about in Neenah are you?



TomKnollRFV said:


> And no, I am not bringing cheese curds. <I figure at some point this will be expected of me right?>


Don't worry, I was planning on bringing some horseradish cheese curds and local OSK summer sausage, so I got ya covered! ;)
One thing I haven't been able to find during my time in WI is Muenster Cheese curds. If you know where to get those anywhere along I-41, please let me know. thanks.
-Kurt


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 6, 2018)

humdinger said:


> Hey Tom, looking forward to meeting you. Although we could've done it months ago! I just spent most of my spring and summer staying in Appleton and working in Oshkosh (Defense). LOL I'm home now but will be going back a few times throughout the fall.
> Where about in Neenah are you?
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, I live near Neenah High School actually. Most people don't know this town exists...and I'm bringing 3 pounds of turkey pepperoni I made to let people try. <I forgot if any MI smokers followed that process or not. Maybe some people might like it. The texture is different..but hey, it'll be there in case some one decides to try a last minute fattie and wants to use it?>

As for the curds..you know..I've never seen Munester curds my self. Which is odd. Googling told me that Muenster curds though are just ultra young munester cut into cubes in the brine. Is that the stuff you want? Other wise if you want a place that -might- have them..check our Simon's on 41 north of Appleton. I'm honestly thinking white curds I see places might be Muenster from the way it sounds.

Edit- All the google results for those curds specifically sure ain't near 41... Muenster cheese is so mild I don't think you'd notice them being different then any other curd to be fair except the texture might actually be falling apart soft? Not sure! Might have to make your own lol.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 7, 2018)

We'll be leaving in a bit here from WI. I'll text Scott when the ferry arrives in MI just in case some thing major is posted on SMF that affects this, and then when we're checked in at Howell and on the way over.

Can't wait to start meeting folk!

Update : just hit michigan. Passed the silversides on the way in. Pretty cool. Didnt know that was a thing.


----------

